# Street self protection /various clips of my method/thankyou for viewing



## Fcm/whkd (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT2tOk8OUrg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 10, 2011)

In order;

1: Not a great Option. An Option, yes. But... Why.
2.1: A Knee? Why a Knee? There are better follow ons from there.
2.2: Much better.
3: ^
4: Overdependent on the Initial Strike. Not bad though. Not at all.
5: Great... Except the Stomp. Bad Target.
6: Wouldnt be my first choice. But hey.
7: Leaves the off hand too free, but alrighty.
8: ...Thats an odd way to be attacked in the first place. And slow, and from an awkward distance. The Defense is fine. The Attack is flawed.
9: Wouldnt be my first choice again. But it works.
10: There are better options. But to each their own, in this instance. Its fine.
11: ...Hasnt this one already been shown?
12: That was probably a better example of Syllabus than a fair few of the Defenses 


Interesting to watch, in any case.
Thanks for sharing.
Ill also reiterate that a fair few of those are a matter of personal preference, and all criticisms are constructive. I also know full well that in SD, you wouldnt really need to cater for some of these aspects. But with that logic, you may as well just watch movies


----------

